# Greasing Fulcrum Racing Zero bearings?



## Tobic (Sep 8, 2011)

I got a pair of Fulcrum Racing Zero wheels last fall, and failed so far to adjust the bearings. Meaning, my Racing 3s on my commuter spin longer, and keep on oscillating for a while. The Zeros don't oscillate at all after they stop spinning, which tells me that the bearings have a higher resistance. I already adjusted the tightness of the bearings so that the wheels don't show any play when they are installed with skewers. 
Now I'm thinking about opening the bearings to grease or oil them. I appreciate any advice about what to do/what not to do. Should I use a special lubricant/oil/grease? I just want to avoid doing something that messes up the bearings....


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

go ahead and check them, but i'd bet the reason your Racing 3's spin longer is because they are the ones that need grease. you check them both and let me know, but if the Zeros are smooth, and quiet, but don't behave like the 3's, it's because they actually have enough grease in them. grease will always slow down bearings w/ no load just the slightest bit. bearings that are smooth and properly adjusted will spin and spin and spin w/ no grease/oil...under no load. they need to be lubricated for normal use, obviously. this is the reason most ceramic bearings sold in the bicycle industry spin like crazy w/ no load...they have a very low grease fill, and usually a very light grease is used. this is also why maintaining them properly is sooooo important. and the fact that the balls are so much harder that they can damage the races more easily.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree with cxwrench. They are probably fine. The zero's may have better seals with multiple lips so that may cause the spin to die down sooner but I think the grease is doing it's job.


----------



## Tobic (Sep 8, 2011)

svard75 said:


> I agree with cxwrench. They are probably fine. The zero's may have better seals with multiple lips so that may cause the spin to die down sooner but I think the grease is doing it's job.


Thanks guys, I will check the bearings of both wheelsets, plus special bearing grease is on the way.... I just wasn't sure that I should grease the USB bearings because of the ceramics.


----------



## kenny444 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello I know its a while since you posted, but if I may add some information. The F3's spin longer and oscillate, because they are heavier (so more inertia and they are imbalanced, so a heavy point is trying to find its lowest point) F Zero are lighter spin less (lower inertia and do not oscillate because they are balanced) they do not have a heavy point.


----------

